# Dr. Who Time Beetle



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

One of my professors found out i do props and asked me to make him the time beetle from Dr. Who. 









I started out with a trash bag filled with newspaper to use as a base. i used tap to get it into the general shape i was looking for.









I built up its shell by paper maching rolled napkins to build up the raised areas.


----------



## FatRanza (Nov 5, 2008)

Divinedragon7,

I have no idea what a Time Beetle is, but your looks pretty good so far...and it's actually creeping me out since really BIG bugs freak me out.


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

Well if i understood it correctly its a giant beetle that feeds off of changing your personal history. and thank you. i think it'll be even creepier when its finally attached to someone.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

...and, in the show, it's usually completely invisible. Especially for the person it's leeching off of. It's very freaky. 

Looks great so far!


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't know about everyone else but my props attract a lot of flies when i leave them out to dry. because of this i've gone through a couple of fly swatters a week. but i couldn't let those nice metal handles go to waste so i've used them to make the core of the time beetles legs.


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Even though I don't follow Dr. Who, it's looking really good so far


----------



## Speedracer (Oct 18, 2012)

I do follow Dr. Who and that looks sweet. Nice, Can't wait to see it when it's done.


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

built up some details


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 10, 2004)

Awesome!! That looks really good. David Tennant episodes were better than Matt Smith's. (In my opinion)
Doctor Who rocks! I just build my cat a TARDIS.


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

I added details to the legs by wrapping a small amount of napkin around the area where the joints would be and covering those with a layer of napkins to act as skin.

















I used safety pins fastened to the underside of the beetle to allow it to 'grab' onto clothing. this was actually a suggestion by the person i am making the beetle for and worked wonderfully. the picture is a bit lopsided but i blame my brother for that.


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

OK... First I must say my fiance and I are both HUGE Doctor Who fans... I am Loving this Time Beetle and I can not wait to see it finished. BTW I proposed to her using a TARDIS ring box. The one attached is not the actual box that I used but looks just like it.


----------



## divinedragon7 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thats awesome, i actually finished just after i made my last post but somehow forgot to post the finished pictures.

























Sorry for the quality, i was in a hurry to deliver it.


----------

